# very lathargic and red rash on belly



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Did they run a blood test for Lyme Disease? Sounds just like Lyme to me...rash too.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I would have the vet run a complete thyroid panel. Good luck!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Try a different vet. Saying a dog with a rash is ok is not competent vet care.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I agree. New vet. Blood tests and full thyroid panel.
Keep us updated!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hello and welcome,
I agree with everyone to get a new vet. My vet would not let anything go unanswered when mine are sick. And have the new vet do the lyme test and a full thyroid panel test. 
Hope it improves with the new vet.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I agree, new vet have them check for lime and a full thyroid panel.

Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Lyme doesn't usually leave a rash on dogs. It also often doesn't leave a rash on humans. But that doesn't mean he doesn't have it. His lethargy is suspicious enough to ask the Vet to run a SNAP 4 Dx test to rule out Lyme, Erlichiosis, or Anaplasmosis (all tick borne diseases).

It may also be staph, which could make him ill if it's become systemic.

You definitely need a new Vet. One who will examine the dog, and try to find the problem....and then treat it accordingly.


----------

